# Turnout rugs - for wide chested cobs!!



## cobstar (5 December 2006)

I have a 15.3hh cob which I am having a great deal of trouble trying to find rugs for. None of the rugs I have for him do up properly at the front as he has such a wide chest! Don't want to use a chest expander if I can help it. Does anyone have any suggestions or know of any makes which have a more generous neck?


----------



## Molineux (5 December 2006)

You can buy things that go on the front of the rug to extend he size. 

Might help rather than buying another rug


----------



## Super_Kat (5 December 2006)

Stay well away from Weatherbeeta for wide chested animals!


----------



## Irishcobs (5 December 2006)

My 15.3hh and 15.1hh cobs both have huge chests and I use weatherbeetas, nothing else fits them.
But only the ones with the new gussets at the front. The older ones don't give enough chest room.

Got a new masta the other day and that rugs the 15.3hh shoulders.


----------



## Natalie_H (5 December 2006)

A friend who used to keep her horses at our field used Masta rugs - she had a v.v.v. wide 15HH coloured cob, a shire &amp; a clydesdale. I think they had good depth aswell. I once had one for my 15.3HH TB &amp; the shape never really fitted him, so maybe they would be suitable for yours?


----------



## Irishcobs (5 December 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Stay well away from Weatherbeeta for wide chested animals! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL, I just posted at the same time saying they are the only rugs that fit mine!


----------



## RachelB (5 December 2006)

I hate Mastas, Shires and Weatherbeeta. Have had two big-shouldered beasts, and only Mark Todd fitted my Welshie and only Horsewear (Amigo/Rhino/Rambo) fit my ID (although she does have Mark Todds which are ok but not as good as HW). I have never seen a horse in a Shires or a Masta that looked like a good fit. And the Weatherbeeta Freestyle attempted to rub my ID to pieces before I whipped it off her!


----------



## TLL67 (5 December 2006)

Horseware Amigo fit my lad lovely round the chest, as do Weatherbeetas. Not keen on Masta rugs.


----------



## icemaiden113 (5 December 2006)

Have a wide chested horse and the yard and currently using the new style Masta rug with the v shape above the buckles! This allows greater space around the gullet and chest! Also deep rugs so great fit!


----------



## Thistle (5 December 2006)

I use a chest expander with mine.


----------



## clipertyplop (6 December 2006)

weatherbeater orican combie fits my mare a treat...shes so wide in front you could drive a bus through.....they are deep too so wraps around underneath belly......never slips never rubs shoulders or mane .....this is the 4th winter ive had mine and the best is when mare comes in at night turn the neck down and it doubles as a stable rug i noticed the weekend they are about £100 now when i got mine it was about £70 highly recomended


----------



## Kezza (6 December 2006)

horseware all the way or Fal.


----------



## PoppyPony (6 December 2006)

my wide chested cob is in a weatherbeeta fits him perfectly and lovely and deep


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (6 December 2006)

An expander should make any rug fit him across the chest.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TURNOUT-RUG-CHEST-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CJ1 (6 December 2006)

Weatherbeeta Freestyle are fab for my boy with too much man boobage at the front!  have the Landa on at the moment and not a hint of rubbage.


----------



## nomini (6 December 2006)

Weatherbeeta fit my wide chested cob very nicely! Also have a william funnel heavyweight which he wears in the winter which also fits him nicely


----------



## fairhill (6 December 2006)

I'm another that uses weatherbeetas on my wide cob.

Horseware do a fantasic rambo XL TO which is especially designed for the larger horse - loads of room at the front and deeper than normal. My mum has had them for years and they look as good as new, and are the only rugs that truly fit her 15.2 shire x. 

http://www.horseware.com/turnouts/rambo/turnoutsxl.asp


----------



## sojeph (6 December 2006)

masta - fits my shire cross cobbie


----------



## cobstar (6 December 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions, i definitely have some ideas to go on...will update once I have bought my next rug!!

Cheers


----------



## Theresa_F (6 December 2006)

Chancer (gypsy cob) wears a shires and an amigo - the shires is very deep but I wonder when he finishes developing that the amigo is going to be too narrow.

Cairo (clydesdale) has weatherbeetas - fit him very well and he has a huge shoulder.


----------



## Chex (6 December 2006)

I buy a size bigger than he needs, more room at the front. The weatherbeeta taks fits well, and a shires I have. The rhino's and rambos are all too tight across the front.


----------



## spotty_pony (6 December 2006)

weatherbeeta are no good - my boy was bursting out of his!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Horseware ireland do some good ones, also Masta fit quite well. xxx


----------



## Salcey (6 December 2006)

Have to say my cob wears Shires and they fit her great,  all other rugs I use a chest expander.


----------

